# Sophie's Operation



## Sophie'sMom (Dec 27, 2012)

Sophie, our 10 week old puppy, is scheduled to have surgery on Monday, January 14th, to have one lower canine removed and her gum alterted to allow for alignment of her lower canine on the other side.
She has malocclusion, which is hereditary, and one of the canines has already broken the skin on her upper plate, causing her great pain. Maybe this why she is such an aggressive biter?
I am especially worried about such a young puppy going under anesthesia, so please send your prayers and thoughts our way for her surgery on Monday.
Thanks in advance for your support!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

oh my... that sounds grim. 
You poor things - Sophie is very lucky to have you caring for her and you absolutely have my prayers and thoughts for Monday. 
(also posted this on other thread)


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Keeping everything crossed for little Sophie on Monday 

Let us know how she gets on

xxxx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ah bless her. Will be thinking of your all on Monday.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thinking of Sophie tomorrow.. I know you will be so worried, but it is best to get this corrected now and she will be in safe hands with a vet you trust.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Hoping all goes well on Monday - we worry so much about our dogs, don't we? It will be all over soon, and she will be a happier little dog with no teeth problems later on in her life


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hope all goes well on Monday. Poor puppy bless.


----------



## Sophie'sMom (Dec 27, 2012)

*Sophie sends her thanks!*

Sophie came through her dental surgery, and she is at home with a collar on so she wouldn't chew and bite. She has to keep from chewing anything hard (HA!!!) for 5 - 7 days, so we put an old collar on her.
Found out today that she can still bite me when she is determined to, as well as other things.
Thanks for all of the prayers and well wishes!!! 
Sophie says "Thank you" too!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for the update - sounds like she will be back to her old self before long.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm glad Sophie got on ok... Wishing her a speedy recovery 

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am glad Sophie is doing well and I am wishing her a speedy recovery!!


----------

